# Place That Cuts Glass?



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Where does everyone get their glass cut? I'm looking to get a custom glass lid cut.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Edit: It looks like there's another thread asking a similar question a few posts down. Here's the link...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/local-glass-shops-155081/


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Speedy off of Kingsway was pleasant, but poky. I imagine a guy wanting one thirty inch piece of glass cut a certain way isn't a high priority...but they did a great job


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I just called Crystal Glass in Langley and they said $11.75 each (plus tax) for 18"x10" pieces of glass cut with a safety edge.. seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I ended up going with Coquitlam Glass. They are pretty unhelpful on the phone but once I went in they were great.


----------

